# Weird Feeling Down Below



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, Sorry for the strange question, 

I am just a little worried as for the last few days I have felt like something is stuck at the top of my vagina inside like a lump or something, I only get this feeling now and again, it kind of feels like when a tampon is not in properly and that it might fall out? I am 18 weeks pregnant today, do you think I should get this checked out, or is it normal?

Many Thanks

Charlie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could just be the position of the baby at the moment, and it has decided that it's comfy with its foot sticking down into the bottom of your uterus!  If it gets  painful or you have any bleeding, ring your midwife,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Many Thanks,

It seems to have eased off today, so hoping it may have just been where the baby was laying

 x


----------

